# PLAY THE WORLDS HARDEST GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!



## naminji98 (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.addictinggames.com/arcade-games/theworldshardestgame.jsp


I don't know why ppl call it the worlds hardest game. I mean it's so easy!!


----------



## Brad (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## AndyB (Oct 12, 2011)

People will say it's the hardest game to get people to play it and see.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 12, 2011)

20 deaths.... so close


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 13, 2011)

Brad said:


>


They say it's hard and you died 0 times!


----------



## Caius (Oct 13, 2011)

If you want a hard game look up i want to be the guy. Seriously.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2011)

I must admit, I got pissed off about dying too much on the second level (lol)

but definitely not the "worlds hardest game"

But it did help the time pass.

What was that game with the smiley faces that people could create levels? I really want to play that game again.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 13, 2011)

I got to level 10 but kept dying D: I died 11 times!


----------



## Static (Dec 3, 2011)

Got up to level 13.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I must admit, I got pissed off about dying too much on the second level (lol)
> 
> but definitely not the "worlds hardest game"
> 
> ...


Everybodyedits? Enjoyed this.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Everybodyedits? Enjoyed this.



Yah that was it


----------

